# What hair colour makes Grey eyes pop?



## amorris (Jun 11, 2009)

I know dark brown hair make blue eyes pop..

What about Grey/Brownish eyes?


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 11, 2009)

Im not sure I understand grey/brown...do you mean hazel?


----------



## amorris (Jun 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not sure I understand grey/brown...do you mean hazel? lol sorry i meant, for two different eye colours, grey and brown.. hahahaha..


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that grey/blue eyes look awesome with a very deep chocolate brown, which wouldn't look bad either with brown eyes. Here's an example, even though her eyes are blue they can look really grey sometimes:


----------



## amorris (Jun 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that grey/blue eyes look awesome with a very deep chocolate brown, which wouldn't look bad either with brown eyes. Here's an example, even though her eyes are blue they can look really grey sometimes:
http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/200...az_300x400.jpg

thanks hun! oh i love cameron diaz!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 11, 2009)

A deep chocolate brown


----------

